# make your own SAFE weapons



## dwdoadrummer (Mar 29, 2009)

*video!!!!*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yj7pQq7C1qQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yj7pQq7C1qQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dwdoadrummer (Mar 29, 2009)

*video!!!!*

YouTube - machete tutorial 0001


----------



## dwdoadrummer (Mar 29, 2009)

*Part 2!!!!*

YouTube - machete tutorial 0002


I WILL HAVE MORE VIDEOS UP, OF THE FINISHED PRODUCT SOON, IM WORKING ONA FEW PROJECTS AND JSUT WANNA PAPER MACHE AND PAINT ALL TOGETHER, JUST EASIER ON ME


----------

